# Shipping fleet ready to take on the world



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Vietnam News - 

_One of Viet Nam’s youngest shipping fleets will soon expand its transport routes to Europe and North America, according to the fleet’s operator Bien Dong Shipping Co Ltd, part of Viet Nam Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (Vinashin).

The corporation runs a nationwide fleet of seven young container ships with a combined investment capital of over US$100 million, according to manager of Bien Dong company, Le Minh Khoi.

The two to three-year-old ships, with a total capacity of 5,000TEU, boast many modern features that meet international standards.

Up until now, Bien Dong company has taken full advantage of opportunities to develop its fleet, running not only along domestic lines but also to many other parts of Asia including the south-east, north-east and west.

Bien Dong was planning to expand some transport lines to farther regions including Europe and North America until 2010, said another senior official of Bien Dong Co, Ngo Thanh Tung.

Bien Dong was endeavouring to join the nation’s leading shipping companies and hoped that it would become a major player in the industry, Tung said.

Encouraged by its chain of success so far, Khoi said the company was in the process of building several high-tech ships, consisting of three with a capacity of 1,700TEU - to become operational in two or three years - and two with a capacity of 1,016TEU, to go into use in 2008.

He confirmed that, in addition to these, the company was planning to add to its available fleet, with the purchase of two second-hand oil tankers this year and the construction of a new 100,000-tonne ship to transport crude oil.

From 2009, Bien Dong will continue to build oil tankers and ships to meet the increasing needs of the oil industry._

See previous thread - "Ghost port"....perhaps they may be able to use it now..!

Rushie


----------

